# **** cuffs



## carp_killer

i have been hearing alot lately about these **** cuffs and was thinking of giving them a try have any of you guys tried them? i heard that pull outs arnt as common in them as there are in coilsprings just wondering because some of the people i do adc work for dont want me using my conibears so i have to use foothold style traps or livetraps and i dont have room in the truck for livetraps and have had several bad experiences with coilsprings and longsprings


----------



## smitty223

I just picked-up 2 used ones in a swap, but I've never used them. These are the actual brand **** Cuffs, there are Little Griz, Egg Traps, Trapmasters, several brands which are called "dog proof" traps. Send me a PM if you might be interested in them ($10 each + shpg, they need cleaned & treated)

Smitty


----------



## xdeano

**** Cuffs, Little Griz, & Egg Traps are all great traps to have. Especially if you want to get on some good land. If you're doing ADC then you should definitly have a few spares just laying around. They are great for farm yards where you have cats and dogs running around. It is basic insurance. To risky with coni's set w/ cat running around, let alone dogs. I've used these three and they all are great. good luck.
Deano


----------



## falconryman

smitty223 said:


> I just picked-up 2 used ones in a swap, but I've never used them. These are the actual brand **** Cuffs, there are Little Griz, Egg Traps, Trapmasters, several brands which are called "dog proof" traps. Send me a PM if you might be interested in them ($10 each + shpg, they need cleaned & treated)
> 
> Smitty


are they a good investment. i am new so $$ is evey thing to get stuff.
and yeah i am intrested


----------



## carp_killer

xdeano 
out of the 3 different ones you have tried which one do you like the best and i will definetley agree with the fact that conibears are to risky when theres cats and dogs around


----------



## adamj

I have heard nothing but good things about the little Griz. Some of the others are not as well crafted, no special tools needed to set.


----------



## Trapper62

All I have used is the little griz and I wouldn't be without them. I choose to go with that one because you don't need a setting tool. You can preload them with lure and it takes about 30 seconds to set and put in place!


----------



## carp_killer

do you need a special tool for the actual **** cuffs


----------



## smitty223

No, but a piece of wooden dowel (or stick) might be handy to open the door with while you latch it from the bottom.

Smitty


----------



## varmintz

Do you still have the **** Cuffs for sale? Also do you have any other traps or snares for sale? I am just starting out and would like to get some.
Please let me know what you have,
Thanks
Rob
[email protected]


----------



## smitty223

Hi Rob, I sent you a PM.

Smitty


----------

